# Preseason Game 1: Knickerbockers @ Armani Jeans[10/3]



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

@










*MSG Network @ 12 P.M*​


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks get the win, 125-113.

Many looked good on offense including amare,gallo,changler,randolph.

Defense was OK, turned the ball over way too many times.

Did see a few vintage D'antoni offensive sets which we really havnt seen since he came to NY which was good to see.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Im happy about a few things 
1) our first team was not a NBA team 
2) we ran a 11-man rotation (11 players receiving double digit minutes) 
3) our best tandem fowards (PF-Amare & SF-Chandler) was unstoppable 
4) our backcourt tandem of Felton/Douglas was unstoppable
5) we outscored Milan in every quarter 

We have a young new core of players on our roster that are not fully develope as NBA players. We committed 14 turnovers in the first half vs a non NBA team. We had no halfcourt offense/defense team-plan, as if we only practice our running game in training camp. We had to many players going solo on offense with no players coming out to screen/pick for teammates. 
Bottom line is Milan was not suppose to score a 100 points on a NBA team. Our new young core of players are in desperate need of a developing coaching staff. 

I watched the mediocre Timberwolves preseason game vs the Lakers, and headcoach Rambis frontcourt bigmen of Darko/Love/Beasely put it on Lakers Gasol/Odom/Artest for a Timberwolves win. 
We will play the Timberwolves in our 2nd preseason game on Wednesday Oct. 6th our backcourt of Felton/Douglas/Walker have the advantage if they are given a halfcourt offense/defense plan. 
Wilson Chandler must be given the job of challenging Beasely for 30 minutes.


----------

